# AKC limited vs full registration: how can you tell



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

was wondering how can you tell if dog is full or limited registration by their AKC papers and pedigree? If you are looking at purchasing older gsd how can you tell if they are limited vs full registration by their paperwork? thanks for any info Sherry


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It will say limited registration right on the AKC papers if that is the case. LImited papers are also a different color. Full is a purplish shade but I cant remember what color the limited is. Perhaps orange???

By looking at a pedigree it will not indicate. It will only show on the actual registration papers.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, limites Reg is an orangeish/yellow/brown frame and will say Limited on the front of the registration certificate.

Tina


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks all! was curious. Thanks again
Sherry and Chio


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Also, if you are showing in a WDA show, there are restrictions in regards to limited versus full. As of 7/12/08

" Limited AKC registration is not allowed for entry into breed surveys"

So, if an owner of a limited AKC dog must time the SCH title and breed survey to ensure that the paperwork is changed to full ownership, based on the breeder requirements, PRIOR to the breed survey.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That is good to know Sue. I do have a question about the rule though. What if it was in the contract that they had to score a certain rating under a breed survey to obtain the full registration? Speaking hypothetically and all.







I guess they would need to evaluate the dog on their own before the show and get the papers changed over and hope for the best.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have not heard of a certian score (KK1 or 2) or rating requirement - would not be surprised though.

No - the impact will be that the limited had to be lifted prior to the breed survey. Which means the owner with a limited dog can not title their dog on Friday, show rating (if needed, you can use a 12-18 for the BS) on Sat and breed survey on Sunday. And the owner will have to time the title and breed survey, as the title will have to be obtained, the breeder (if timely) sign off on the registration to full and AKC process and send to the owner in time for a breed survey.

A lot of clubs have, due to the economy, judges, and to support the members, have done more trial and show combos more and more. 

I asked the question on the green board about were the breeders who do limited notifiying their puppy owners about this and how were they handling it.

The answer was silence.......


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Any of the breeders that do limited 100% want to chime in?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We do limited until title and hip cert. No breed survey required. I think the chances of someone wanting to do title and breed survey at the same time, and under WDA, are relatively slim so doubt it would ever be an issue. If it does come up one day, we'd deal with it on a case by case basis and I'm sure we'd be able to work something out with the owner.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you Chris


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I do the same as Chris.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Me too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was just curious. I figured it would be more of a show line issue as most working line do not do the whole breed survey thing.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI was just curious. I figured it would be more of a show line issue as most working line do not do the whole breed survey thing.


When I saw that the WDA had changed the rule I kind of went Huh? But after I thought about it for a while it made a lot of sense. Breed survey is for breeding and if the dog is on limited.........


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

I think it is a stupid rule. What would it hurt to allow them in? It is just another entry fee the club can collect.

And is there realy that many people out there doing breed survey's on limited registered dogs anyway?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think, and I need to check, that it is the rule in Germany. Interesting note was that Danny stated that no one said anything thing about it before when the agenda was sent outnce it passed, LOTS of people were talking.

"I was just curious. I figured it would be more of a show line issue as most working line do not do the whole breed survey thing. "

No, more and more working lines are doing show and breed surveys. For us, it is a timing issue, as Gabor trains and titles his own dogs on top of his normal job, plus we need to fit in the shows and breed surveys

We will be at OG Indy with a 12-18 class male, working female and breed survey (Fannie) and working male (Enzo). Possibly do Griff in a puppy class (he is the Rosso son - WUSV 2007 Champ). All working lines. 

"And is there realy that many people out there doing breed survey's on limited registered dogs anyway? "

Probably will do if the breeder sold the whole litter on limited (with no exceptions no matter what), not based on limited due to a fault/not breeding quality.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am offering to change limited to full, if the owners title the dog. There is never a problem doing this is there? Do I have to save any numbers or anything.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Selzer,

the question that I posed here if the owner wants to title, show/show and breed survey the dog on the same weekend at the WDA event (and lot of USA people as well as WDA people are doing that).

How would that work?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If they are doing it under WDA Sue and the dog is on limited the way I read the rules is that they will not be able to do the survey until the registration is changed to full. 

I am sure most breeders would be flexible, if someone was titling, showing, and doing the breed survey all at one weekend. Guess they have two choices, work out something with their breeder or do the breed survey at a later date.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason_SidenerI think it is a stupid rule. What would it hurt to allow them in? It is just another entry fee the club can collect.


I agree it is a stupid rule.

Basing this decision on what is done in Germany is apples and oranges. In Germany, the pups cannot receive full registration unless both parents are breed surveyed.

Over here, AKC has no sort of requirements whatsoever for breed worthiness. So the only tool that breeders have to ensure that any pups they breed meet certain qualifications before being bred is contracts (not so easy to enforce) and limited registration. Limited registration being the most secure means of ensuring this, though still far from fool proof.

I understand breed surveys are for breeding and since limited registration is a non breeding registration on the surface it would seem logical to prohibit those dogs from breed surveys. But that rule ignores the fact that limited can easily be upgraded to full breeding registration *after* breed worthiness requirements are met, and the fact that many US breeders employ limited registration to try to ensure their dogs meet breed worthiness standards before breeding because it's about all we have to use in this country. WDA requiring the registration be upgraded before the breedworthiness is proven undermines the whole idea.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I know. The thing was interesting that no one in WDA contested the idea until after it passed.

I was just bringing it up to ensure people were aware of it.


----------

